# Reality check for ground guys!



## CIAmike11 (Mar 2, 2022)

This is one of our direct competitors in my area, they suffered a tragic loss and accident just the other day. Pray for this you d man’s family and the co workers who witnessed this tragedy.









Argyle man killed in fatal vehicle-pedestrian crash in Fort Ann


A worker clearing tree branches near a road was hit and killed by a passing vehicle Tuesday morning in Fort Ann, police said.




poststar.com


----------



## CatMan Fetters (Mar 2, 2022)

CIAmike11 said:


> This is one of our direct competitors in my area, they suffered a tragic loss and accident just the other day. Pray for this you d man’s family and the co workers who witnessed this tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup everyone is in a big Rush nowadays!! SAD!


----------



## CIAmike11 (Mar 2, 2022)

Very sad, unfortunately with our jobs working on or near roads is part of the work, and all too often people arent paying attention, don’t feel like they need to be inconvenienced with driving cautiously around equipment and men trying to make a living, or just are too self centered and absorbed in their phones and their own lives that they pay little to no real attention to jobsite workers, signs, traffic control devices or people. If I had a dollar for every time I’ve seen people blow by our tree work/ men at work signs… flashers and strobes going on every single truck with one hand on the wheel, the other on their cell phone and head down not paying attention in Lala land… let’s just say my bank account would have quite a few more zeros at the end of it


----------

